# Game #25: Los Angeles Lakers (21-3) @ Miami Heat (12-12) [12/18]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not lose.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm thinking (hoping) we'll break out of the semi-slump, and blow em out by fifteen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

tricky game the way we have been playing lately makes me think we're trending to lose a few games but I liked the spirit we showed coming back against the Knicks and think it will carry over. I hope Gasol is back and ready. We should basically trap Wade at every turn and make the game frustrating for him even if others make a few shots and I think we win easy.

Chalmers, Cook, and Marion could have games if we're not ready. Need to get that win becaue the Magic game the next night is one tall task on a back to back.,


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cris said:


>



Joel v Bynum..

Haslem v Gasol..

:sigh:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Joel v Bynum..
> 
> Haslem v Gasol..
> 
> :sigh:


Walton vs Marion


Chalmers vs Fisher


:sigh:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

after this game chalmers would become a ROY contender...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm hoping Bynum & Gasol will have a relatively low-medium impact on the game, but I can easily see them running us all night (like how Gasol was getting whatever he wanted against Phoenix early in the game last time you played).

Hope Chalmers does well, we need him to pick up his play after our poor stretch of late, along with atleast half our other players.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn I hope Gasol plays.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

We win if Gasol plays. Otherwise, it's a bit iffy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami's been struggling as of late, having lost 3 in a row. Wade has struggled in all three games, so hopefully that continues tonight, but you've got to think that he'll play much with Kobe in town. First time Wade and Kobe will have seen each other since the Olympics.

Nobody on Miami can stop Gasol/Bynum so for the love of all Lakers fans, please feed the post!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's going to be Wade at the top of the key with Kobe defending and screen roll every play. The bigs had better damn well bring the effort and intensity. Hopefully Kobe will have some energy and not going limp when the pick is set. Chalmers should score 40 or so.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

To summarize my feelings a Heat fan...



Smithian said:


> *vs.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all have no need to be worried.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

What's the over/under on Chalmers scoring 25+ points?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL at all the Chalmers is gonna drop big numbers calls. our pg defense has been horrible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now would be a fantastic time to break out of this slump.

It should be a close game, though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone know if Gasol is playing for sure?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes, I read somewhere ... I cant find the link now... but that Gasol will play tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum is hurt he's limping don't know what happened.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ugly start


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cant wait to watch d-wade 

he's been tearing it up this year


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wade is the only person I know who can get fouled on the way to shooting foul shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not gonna mix words. We suck right now.

Phil's coaching is the problem. I can't wait until we get a new coach that doesn't allow his ego to completely **** over the team. You'd think that by now, he would have tought this team how to play a little defense.

The sad thing is that their offense gets worse every game.

63 points? What a ****ing joke.

Not only are we going to lose this game, but this road trip is going to be the beginning of a dramatic breakdown that will hopefully end in a trade.

No chance we beat Orlando tomorrow, we'll probably lose in New Orleans, and we'll likely get thumped on Christmas. We don't play together and when we do play together, we're still stupid. We can't beat half decent teams on the road the way we're playing, and we have no shot against good teams no matter where the game is being played. For Christ's sake, we only just beat that depleted Phoenix team at home.

It's funny that our 21-3 record is so deceiving, and if that wasn't our record, I'd be even more worried.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The team has size but doesn't play with any kind of aggression. No shot blocking, no toughness. You see how the Heat players challenge shots with tenacity. Lakers lack fire. It's really sad. This team can't win a title as they are currently constructed. Seriously.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow this is ****ing pathetic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These bench players on the road they have no confidence. What is wrong with these morons? They don't play like professionals. This is why Kobe has to break away from the offense because look at these guys on the road. They play so scared. All the bad turnovers. 

Farmar annoys me the most because he is the definition of a guy with false bravado. Has no confidence in his game unless he's hitting early.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If Sasha missed that three, I would have literally killed him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously an iso for Josh Powell who has been in warm-ups all game? Why?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaking my head at Odom. Make a free throw.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Ariza.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is a ****ing retard


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe clutch shot baby!


should've been and and1 tho


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That sums it up right there. Look how soft Odom is going up. Damn.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Bull****


Foul On Pau

Call It Idiot Refs


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Make The Ft Pau!!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

**** i knew it


i ****in knew it

:azdaja:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... Hit the ****ing free throws


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Choke. Nice work by Gasol. Make a GD free throw.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Something is seriously wrong with these rims if there are this many missed free throws


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

everyone is choking :lol:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

this game is dramatic or what


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WOW what a sad ending, in and out

sorry KB would have loved to see an OT


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great look by Kobe. Just in and out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Son of a *****... oh well, didn't deserve to win this game. Or any game recently.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i cant remember when was the last time kobe actually made a buzzer beater...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

wade and heat just seems to have kobe and the lakers numbers...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Un-****ing-real. This team sucks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad ****ing game, lose to a sorry *** team like the Heat, I mean come on man Bynum and LO play like crap Gasol plays like crap, Kobe misses the game winner with the ball going in and out. I mean how much more agony do we have to take. 

and likely to be tired and angry at each other tomorrow night. 

We're headed for a slide folks

we fall behind by 12 points to a team that had no confidence coming in our bench is crap. 

Sad sad developments, no mental toughness from this bunch in a must win scenario losing 3 games this trip is almost a lock now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

aznzen said:


> wade and heat just seems to have kobe and the lakers numbers...


has nothing to do with Wade and the Heat having Kobe's number they've split 10 games in the head to head its about how we're playing every night. We aren't competing the right way with anyone taking games against far inferior teams down to the wire. 

pathetic effort I don;t know who we could actually beat soundly now lose to the Pacers, barely beat the Wiz, barely beat the Knicks, lose to the Kings and now the Heat. 

we are trending downward for some strange reason. 

I dont see the passion, focus, or cohesiveness on defense. Wade was just getting the high screen and dancing through our bigs not once did they redirect and allow Kobe to come back into the picture they were getting beat in straight lines towards the hoop. pitiful. 

Bynum played like dog**** soft as hell.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good game guys.

Not trying to talk crap, but what is wrong with Andrew Bynum? Joel Anthony was setting the tempo down low and was out banging every big man the Lakers sent out there. Joel Anthony should NEVER out physical a frontcourt with Andrew Bynem.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Good game guys.
> 
> Not trying to talk crap, but what is wrong with Andrew Bynum? Joel Anthony was setting the tempo down low and was out banging every big man the Lakers sent out there. Joel Anthony should NEVER out physical a frontcourt with Andrew Bynem.


I have no answers, Bynum didn't have a clue he couldn't even get the ball in the post to do anything the heat played with more passion and outhuslted us its as simple as that they played tougher and harder we played soft.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Need to ship Vladi/Luke out.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Odom and Bynum did not show up tonight. A combined 7 points against a weak heat team...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Odom and Bynum did not show up tonight. A combined 7 points against a weak heat team...


trade them both.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mark Blount + Marcus Banks for Andrew Bynum


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's going to be Wade at the top of the key with Kobe defending and screen roll every play. The bigs had better damn well bring the effort and intensity. Hopefully Kobe will have some energy and not going limp when the pick is set. Chalmers should score 40 or so.



Told you guys..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Just some notes from the Game -

- Wade and Kobe were both great down the stretch and good to see them both trying to play good defence at times. Tbh, I wanted Kobe's shot to fall and for us to go to OT.

- The Heat bigs gave Wade much better help defence than LA's bigs gave Kobe I thought. Several times, Wade beat Kobe on the pick/screen and got straight to the rim or otherwise left open. Other times, they'd choose for whatever reason to meet him at the rim (Odom did this 2 or 3 times and sent Wade to the line). I thought Miami's help defence was pretty good tonight.

- Marion was great tonight which was very nice to have. Chalmers did well in his role, and DQ, Haslem and Joel had a few key plays. Beasley was like non-existent after his early troubles.

- Bynum & Odom didn't show up at all, thankgod. Bynum especially just wasn't there at all tonight, he got outplayed by Joel freaking Anthony.

- Agreed with jazzy, didn't really see any fire/focus/competitiveness from atleast half the Lakers tonight.

- Just something Mark Jackson pointed out, he didn't like how Farmar and Bynum after they screwed up the alley-oop play kept on arguing (I think they went back and forth like 4 times), rather than one of them giving in to say "my bad, lets get a defensive stop". Seriously, tonight they were roleplayers at best, can't have that.

- Just another shoutout to Kobe, I thought he played head-and-shoulders above every other Laker tonight. He wasn't perfect but he came up with key plays when needed mostly, and like I said it seemed more like a game where his team let him down. His 'grin' at the end of the game pretty much summed up the sense of "wateva" he was probably feeling.

- BH was definately right, Wade abused the pick & roll all night.

- Sasha still annoys me like hell.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

WELL BH was half right lol our bigs just don't know how to play the pick and roll they never redirected Wade he was breaking straight to the rim. 

BH was correct but we held Chalmers down lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, just got back from watching the game. Again, what the **** is the point of having two seven footers on the floor at the same time if we are never going to give them the ball? Bynum was 2 of 4.. And rarely even got the ball when inside the post.. (Seems like only Luke Walton looks for him now).. And Gasol was 5 of 10, yet barely got any touches especially in crunch time... Why have two players that ultimately slow our transition defense down on the floor at the same time if we do not plan to give them the rock? 

Walton had the same amount of shots as Bynum... Fisher had double the amount of shots taken than Bynum.. That's unacceptable. 

I thought we played decent defense for good portion of the game.. At least comparatively to our last 6-7 games.. Not that that is saying much.

Bynum played fairly horrible defensively tonight though. To many touch fouls limiting his first half minutes. Not enough boxing out, etc. Not very happy with his performance at all. 

Gasol had a nice night offensively, wasn't to disturbing defensively. But he is so soft, that whenever Bynum sucks during a game... It really shows just how we we are up front. Because Gasol can't carry the load defensively without Bynum firing on all cylinders. Phil really needs to find a way to get Bynum more involved in both ends of the floor. He needs more touches, and he needs to spend less time rotating out on defense. He's not fast enough to get back on defense. Stop this team rotating crap.. Go man/man.. Keep Bynum on the big. Our chances of a title this year will either live or die on Bynums shoulders, Phil better get that straight and get a plan together. 

I think Kobe did a great job for the most part defensively on Wade.. Wade hit some clutch shots at the end.. But lets face it, those were shots were amazing.. I don't think Kobe could have done anything more defensively on him. I didn't see him gambling for steals to much either. Was happy with his performance on both ends.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I have no answers, Bynum didn't have a clue he couldn't even get the ball in the post to do anything the heat played with more passion and outhuslted us its as simple as that they played tougher and harder we played soft.


Although I feel Bynum did in fact play like dog **** tonight,

You actually have to get the ball in order to do something in the post. The guy got the ball like seven times tonight in from someone passing it to him. And a couple of those came from players giving it to him and expecting him to return it right back. 

There is no excuse for Bynums for defensive tonight. Soft, and without passion. But he never got a chance to test his offense tonight because we decided to shoot mainly jump shots. Gasol was also neglected FAR to much in the post tonight in both half's of the game.

Why use two seven footers and ignore them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good game guys, I was half hoping Kobe's shot went in, I was enjoying the game. Kobe is so good to watch, his game is so smooth.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Horrible effort. Like I have said all season...we have two seven footers in our starting lineup and we only use three feet worth. I can't understand how a team with so many weapons can play like this. Do our players have their own agendas??? It certainly seems that way...since we are not playing team ball on either end. There seems to be a lot of pouting and bickering this year. Bynum and Farmar in this game...for example. Our great defense from the first 10 games is long gone. How can PJ let this happen??? No intensity, effort or killer instinct. I think we should start fining players for not performing up to their abilities!!! I honestly feel that this team thinks it can sleepwalk through the regular season with minimal effort...then just "turn it on" come playoff time. We have been guilty of that since Shaq was here. When we get routed by the Celtics on Christmas Day, maybe that will be our wake-up call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Although I feel Bynum did in fact play like dog **** tonight,
> 
> You actually have to get the ball in order to do something in the post. The guy got the ball like seven times tonight in from someone passing it to him. And a couple of those came from players giving it to him and expecting him to return it right back.
> 
> ...


Fisher has become an incredible ballhog. It's really sad. Farmar just is a crappy player on the road. He's been in the league now for 2.25 years and he still looks like a rookie on the road. Chalmers is better than him as a rookie IMO.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Can we please get someone who can throw a post entry pass? That was pathetic. Why don't the coaches drill it into the players to feed the post? If they refuse take them out and bring in someone who will.

So much for Walton improving the offense. And so much for Ariza improving from the 3pt line. Just like Walton a few years ago; he started hot and everyone thought he had made the leap only to realize it was a small hot streak.

Kobe shot the ball well but too often his ball dominating plays into the hands of the defense. But it makes it hard on him when the rest of the team plays so poorly.

And Bynum getting outplayed by Joel Anthony? No excuse for that. I know he wasn't getting the ball but that is no excuse to get Shaq-syndrome and refuse to play defense or rebound. Does he have any pride? 

Pau is soft, but at least he gives effort. We should have fed him the ball a lot more. Especially given Bynum's lackluster game.

I thought Farmar played well tonight. Fisher is shooting the deep ball well, but his decision making and gunner mentality can hurt us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Although I feel Bynum did in fact play like dog **** tonight,
> 
> You actually have to get the ball in order to do something in the post. The guy got the ball like seven times tonight in from someone passing it to him. And a couple of those came from players giving it to him and expecting him to return it right back.
> 
> ...


You know why I disagree with this because we kept turning over the ball trying to get it to him why BECAUSE he refused to create a good target to pass too he played upright in the post all night long he never got deep postion all night long, he was getting forced far too high up he said so after the game and that killed both he and Gasol. Gasol looked depleted to me from sickness just didn't have the strength to work on the block and be active as usual but BYNUM played like a total ***** and did you see the weak finish and fumbled passes he was doing.He embarrassed himself tonight. He's so much better than that he looked like 1st couple years Bynum. 

BUT part of the post entry problem was having non shooting *** Luke Walton in the game the defense just collapsed the paint and dared Luke to shoot if Vlad is there hits a couple jumpers then the fronting defense doesn't work. ALSO fronting defense doesn't work if you have penetrators from the pg spot Fisher inability to drive to the side of the fronting defense made the defense more stout, Kobe should have always been the entry pass guy so if they fronted he could use the natural pick to get easy layups off the front man. BUT that adjustment would have to be a coaching move of which PJ lately has been slow to react.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Can we please get someone who can throw a post entry pass? That was pathetic. Why don't the coaches drill it into the players to feed the post? If they refuse take them out and bring in someone who will.
> 
> So much for Walton improving the offense. And so much for Ariza improving from the 3pt line. Just like Walton a few years ago; he started hot and everyone thought he had made the leap only to realize it was a small hot streak.
> 
> ...


I agree with the Kobe part I thought he was handiling the ball too much, he got caught getting into a thing with Wade alittle bit and it made Luke too passive but because no one else was doing **** anything it sorta put us in a catch 22.

we should win games even when we play like crap against teams like that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> You know why I disagree with this because we kept turning over the ball trying to get it to him why BECAUSE he refused to create a good target to pass too he played upright in the post all night long he never got deep postion all night long, he was getting forced far too high up he said so after the game and that killed both he and Gasol. Gasol looked depleted to me from sickness just didn't have the strength to work on the block and be active as usual but BYNUM played like a total ***** and did you see the weak finish and fumbled passes he was doing.He embarrassed himself tonight. He's so much better than that he looked like 1st couple years Bynum.
> 
> BUT part of the post entry problem was having non shooting *** Luke Walton in the game the defense just collapsed the paint and dared Luke to shoot if Vlad is there hits a couple jumpers then the fronting defense doesn't work. ALSO fronting defense doesn't work if you have penetrators from the pg spot Fisher inability to drive to the side of the fronting defense made the defense more stout, Kobe should have always been the entry pass guy so if they fronted he could use the natural pick to get easy layups off the front man. BUT that adjustment would have to be a coaching move of which PJ lately has been slow to react.


I acknowledged that Bynum sucked *** tonight. But it still remains that he's going to make or break this seasons chances for a title. You don't learn from the bench, you learn from the minutes. And Phil is sabotaging his confidence right now. 

The only decent pass Bynum got on the night where he was in position to score came from Walton.. And that is a sad state of affairs to me. I know it's easy to pass to the big man with good hands, but the reality is when guys like Fisher hold on to the ball for a long period of time looking to pass it to Bynum or Gasol, it gives it away to the defenders who swarm our bigs causing resulting in a risky pass up high. Walton and Odom seem to be the only two people who know how to throw a bounce pass to our bigs, because our guards have fallen in love with chucking. 

Gasol looked a little lethargic at times, but he was shooting 50 percent and still should have gotten more touches. Fisher only took two less shots than Gasol the entire night, that is unacceptable. Kobe took more shots than both our seven footers combined, and again it resulted in a another loss. It might be a coincidence, but I personally think it's common sense. High percentage shots, verses low percentage shots? I'm fine with the amount of shots Kobe took on the night, especially considering he was shooting extremely well. But our bigs combined should have wall over 20 attempts on the night. Otherwise, whats the point of having them both on the floor at the same time causing our defense to suffer? 

As for Luke Walton, I agree. His defense is horrible. But so is Vladi. Why not just let Ariza start a couple games to mix it up and see how we do. I know his jumper is terrible, but it's not any worse than Luke at shooting. Not to mention, two of Bynums early fouls came when Wade broke our defense down and Walton never rotated over to help leaving Bynum in a situation to either foul or allow an easy lay up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> *Can we please get someone who can throw a post entry pass? That was pathetic. Why don't the coaches drill it into the players to feed the post? If they refuse take them out and bring in someone who will.*
> 
> So much for Walton improving the offense. And so much for Ariza improving from the 3pt line. Just like Walton a few years ago; he started hot and everyone thought he had made the leap only to realize it was a small hot streak.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with this statement anymore. In a single game this season I have never see so many horrible entry passes to two seven footers. Telegraphed, 2 feet to high, etc. Some of of the passes even looked more like a shot attempted confusing Gasol. Just horrible passing altogether. 

As for the defensive end I'm very disappointed in Bynum. He looked disinterested and unmotivated defensively. I'm sure a lot of that has to do with how he feels he's being treated on the offensive end, but I never liked that excuse from any player on the Lakers.. And I sure as hell don't like it now. Just shut up, go out there and play defense and rebound. Box out like you used to, then start *****ing about not getting enough touches later.

Gasol should take closer to 20 shots a night, 10 is just to low for someone of his offensive skills.

And Farmar had a nice little bounce back night. Few mistakes were annoying me.. but he came out a little more confidence than he normally displays on the road. And I liked his drives to the rim. Him and Kobe had some amazing penetration drives on the night that resulted in sick highlights.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I acknowledged that Bynum sucked *** tonight. But it still remains that he's going to make or break this seasons chances for a title. You don't learn from the bench, you learn from the minutes. And Phil is sabotaging his confidence right now.
> 
> The only decent pass Bynum got on the night where he was in position to score came from Walton.. And that is a sad state of affairs to me. I know it's easy to pass to the big man with good hands, but the reality is when guys like Fisher hold on to the ball for a long period of time looking to pass it to Bynum or Gasol, it gives it away to the defenders who swarm our bigs causing resulting in a risky pass up high. Walton and Odom seem to be the only two people who know how to throw a bounce pass to our bigs, because our guards have fallen in love with chucking.
> 
> ...


didn't have a problem with Kobe geting more shots than our bigs he's better than they are My problem with Kobe last night was he handled the ball too much which killed the ball movement to a certain degree.The paint was just clogged up there were no angles to get passes in there unless you came out high or cleared alot of room. Thats why gasol was somewhat effective he came out high in his comfort zone Bynum isn't comfortable out there. 

Bynum played like crap and played timidly. He wasn't fighting for position or fighting for anything. 

He has gottan find a way to maitain agressiveness through foul trouble.

the 2 very poor games he's played started out in Sacto with foul trouble and this game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

While it is true that we sometimes go away from Pau more than we should, the number of shots he takes does not always reflect this because he is very unselfish, and he is an excellent decision maker who rarely forces or takes bad shots.

We should be talking more about touches rather than shots. A minor point, but I think it is one worth keeping in mind.


----------

